# Braxton Weekly Growth Pictures UPDATE May 12



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I will try to be better at this than I was with Zailey's thread last year, LOL. 

Braxton
8 weeks








Try to ignore the laser eyes. Clearly taken with a phone camera, and not edited.



annnd my favorite "out take" from trying to get that photo.










ETA: and just because I freaking love her.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Set a reminder on your cell phone for every Wed night :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Set a reminder on your cell phone for every Wed night :wink:


Done! Why didn't I think of that??

Now taking bets on when he will hit the second tile. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, goodie! I love threads like these! He is such a doll.....I wish I could give him a snuggle! :tongue:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Laserdog! Ahhhhh! Hide!
To think he'll be 3 times that height in less than a year, lol.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's so handsome!!! I can't wait to see him soon. Im sure he's already a little stud muffin 

And you really need a better camera. Those zombie dog eyes are freakin' me out! Lol


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wooooh, he's a good-looking puppy! You can already tell he's gonna be quite the stud muffin!


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

I love the 3rd picture he is such a cutie pie ♥


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Can't wait to watch him grow!! :smile: 

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

He is sooo adorable!!! Thinking he wants to come to Colorado! :wink:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Onyxmom2 said:


> He is sooo adorable!!! Thinking he wants to come to Colorado! :wink:


He'll be in Colorado in about 4 weeks... :wink: Unfortunately I will be in Idaho by then


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Love the pictures! Braxton is so precious!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

I looooooooove Braxton! What a gorgeous Dane!  Going to be crazy watching him grow!  Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Alright, folks. Braxton is now NINE weeks old. 

H's such a handsome little man.   










And now for the 8 & 9 week comparisons!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

woah, he ge's getting giant!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He is getting huge!!! And even cuter by the day!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

WOW!! He's gotten a lot bigger in just a week!!!

Seriously LOVE him!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh no it's a bad weed, or at least he's growing like one. How many pictures did you have to take to get one just right?


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

Holy cow he is knid of like the gas tank on my truck,Braxton I bet you can watch him grow and the truck you can watch the tank go down without even moving LOL....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm betting he has to change collars soon! He's already starting to grow into his paws and apparently he's grown out of the 'zombie' eye stage :becky: 

What a little cutie......keep the pictures coming so I can get my puppy fix every week!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

it is incredible how much Dane puppies grow in just one week! now i am dying to know - who's Timber??? :biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

danecolor said:


> it is incredible how much Dane puppies grow in just one week! now i am dying to know - who's Timber??? :biggrin:


I just saw that !!! Who the heck is Timber? Is there someone new we don't know about?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danecolor said:


> it is incredible how much Dane puppies grow in just one week! now i am dying to know - who's Timber??? :biggrin:


Well, I was waiting to announce her but I'm not sure exactly what I was waiting for. I suppose I wanted to dodge the swarm of judgmental PMs that will surely come my way. Timber is a female fawn merle Dane. She's 6 weeks right now, so not home yet. She will come home the 27th of this month. Two puppies might make me a bit crazy, but we are diving in. Right. On. In. Uhhh... surprise!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So Timber? I thought it was going to be Piper?? Anywho....I love the name Timber....perfect for a Dane! :biggrin:

And Braxton is so cute! I don't think he could be any cuter! It's amazing how fast they grow. He is going to be stunning! :biggrin1:


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> Well, I was waiting to announce her but I'm not sure exactly what I was waiting for. I suppose I wanted to dodge the swarm of judgmental PMs that will surely come my way. Timber is a female fawn merle Dane. She's 6 weeks right now, so not home yet. She will come home the 27th of this month. Two puppies might make me a bit crazy, but we are diving in. Right. On. In. Uhhh... surprise!


sorry, i did not mean to blow your cover :redface: . i just could not contain my curiosity, i love your Danes! congratulations on the new addition, i hope she brings you lots of joy.

and take the judgments with a grain of salt. i am sure there will be plenty along the road but you seem like you can handle it :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danecolor said:


> sorry, i did not mean to blow your cover :redface: . i just could not contain my curiosity, i love your Danes! congratulations on the new addition, i hope she brings you lots of joy.
> 
> and take the judgments with a grain of salt. i am sure there will be plenty along the road but you seem like you can handle it :wink:


Oh don't be sorry! I updated my sig yesterday, I figured someone might notice. lol. 
Absolutely. You know, we waited until we were out of the old apartment and finally homeowners to FINALLY persue a breeding program. Now that we've moved in and settled, I am not wasting any time... it's a 2 year waiting game now. I wanted to get that clock ticking! I'll post pictures soon enough, I'm sure.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

PuppyPaws said:


> Well, I was waiting to announce her but I'm not sure exactly what I was waiting for. I suppose I wanted to dodge the swarm of judgmental PMs that will surely come my way. Timber is a female fawn merle Dane. She's 6 weeks right now, so not home yet. She will come home the 27th of this month. Two puppies might make me a bit crazy, but we are diving in. Right. On. In. Uhhh... surprise!


I doubt people here would judge you. Personally, I don't think there is such a thing as too many dogs, as long as you love them all and can take care of them. I'd have a dozen of them if I was married to an animal person. As it was, I had him up to 4 dogs, 3 cats, and 2 kids at one time!!! Go for it!!

And by the way, that last chow breeder I got from had 50 chows. She liked to bring in new blood to her breeding program, and when one of hers retired from breeding, she couldn't send it to a new home after having it so long so she kept all her dogs until they got old and passed away. She had Chows everywhere and loved and knew every one of them and spent every minute of her day taking care of her dogs. She only had one or two litters a year, so most of her time was just spent caring for her dogs.

So you are barely scratching the surface with yours!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

chowder said:


> I doubt people here would judge you. Personally, I don't think there is such a thing as too many dogs, as long as you love them all and can take care of them. I'd have a dozen of them if I was married to an animal person. As it was, I had him up to 4 dogs, 3 cats, and 2 kids at one time!!! Go for it!!
> 
> And by the way, that last chow breeder I got from had 50 chows. She liked to bring in new blood to her breeding program, and when one of hers retired from breeding, she couldn't send it to a new home after having it so long so she kept all her dogs until they got old and passed away. She had Chows everywhere and loved and knew every one of them and spent every minute of her day taking care of her dogs. She only had one or two litters a year, so most of her time was just spent caring for her dogs.
> 
> So you are barely scratching the surface with yours!


Holy cow, 50?! Yeah.... that's not gonna happen! LOL!
I feel like my limit will ultimately be 6 Danes, and a Boxer. With Champ, who is seemingly my forever foster, I just can't take on any more. He's a lot of work, GSD's are great dogs, but just not really my thing. So serious, and so much hair. Ugh. It's a great source of frustration in my house, but I have this history with him that disallows me to just rehome him unless it were someone I really knew well. 
Murphy is technically mine, but he is the "resident dog" at my Boarding Facility. So, I'm legally his guardian, and I pay for all his expenses, but he's doesn't actually live with me. 
So really at home right now I only have Zailey, Annie, Champ and Braxton. Mousse and TImber will make six. That's not too bad, right? LOL! If I were to home Champ, I may or may not get another Dane at that time. Right now though, well, in two weeks, rather... having two puppies to train will keep my plate full. 

And you'd be surprised the PMs I've gotten in the past. Even people who never actually POST on dfc somehow come out of the woodwork to tell me how it is, particularly when I rehomed Chesney and Griss.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

He's growing so fast! My best friend had 4 Danes at one point. I guess they're like potato chips, you can never have just one huh? 

Don't worry about negative PM's. You know your business better than anyone else and what you can handle. I had messages on FB from strangers when I got Tiffa about shame on me for buying from a breeder - that I should rescue from a shelter. 3 out of my 4 pets are rescued animals. I've spent a lot of time volunteering for rescues and fostered for a few years. I'm all for rescue adoptions - but this was a carefully made choice for reasons that were important to me for a balance in my home between all pets and my abilities to care for them all.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

There's actually a few pictures of Timber in the album linked below, as well as her dam (meavily marked harl/mantle) and sire (HUGE European harlequin). Both Linsey and I fell in love at first sight of Timber (within the first few pictures of that album-she's just a baby) and I felt the NEED to take a few photos of her...she was so outstanding from all the other standard pups in that litter. Maybe back then my subconscious was telling me she might possibly be in the breeding program and that it was a really good idea to take pictures of her LOL!!!

https://picasaweb.google.com/jdatwood/Braxton


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see some pics of Timber too. Braxton is a handsome man! I don't think you're crazy at all...If I lived with someone who loved dogs as much as I do we'd probably have one or two more - okay, we'd probably need a tiny bit more room but I'd be okay with squeezing one more in.  You're giving me puppy fever. ]:<

edit: Natalie I couldn't see the pics for some reason. ]:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Edited my last post with the right link. You should be able to see them now...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

DaneMama said:


> Edited my last post with the right link. You should be able to see them now...


So for those of us that are not experts on dane colors :smile: , Fawn Merle means she is the cutie that is light tan with black marks and yawning adorably in the pictures?

(I live thru everyone else's puppy pictures since my babies are all grown now!)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

I love seeing puppies grow up! Especially large breeds because they jump in size so quickly. You should take daily pics for a week if you can, just to see the difference. Hard to tell when you're lookin at the dog all the time but it would be interesting to see from measuring. So cute!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh so very cute. So she comes from the same place as Braxton? Yes I guess we all just have to get bigger shoulders. But I think also we need to check things out a little first before rush to judgment. Walk in someone elses shoes so to speak. I can't imagine taking care of that many, but I know you take good care of your dogs. I think if people have questions they should question you before jumping in telling you that you can't do it. I really don't know these peoples concerns but I have to say my biggest thing is if the dogs have good care and they go to a good home. I don't care so much about color or if even it is a purbred. I care if it has a good home.

And I know some do. And that's ok. I'm saying each to his own. Good luck can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Herzo said:


> Oh so very cute. So she comes from the same place as Braxton? Yes I guess we all just have to get bigger shoulders. But I think also we need to check things out a little first before rush to judgment. Walk in someone elses shoes so to speak. I can't imagine taking care of that many, but I know you take good care of your dogs. I think if people have questions they should question you before jumping in telling you that you can't do it. I really don't know these peoples concerns but I have to say my biggest thing is if the dogs have good care and they go to a good home. I don't care so much about color or if even it is a purbred. I care if it has a good home.
> 
> And I know some do. And that's ok. I'm saying each to his own. Good luck can't wait to see pictures.


Yes, she is from the same breeder, but entirely different lines. The breeder I am getting them from does breed according to the color families. Braxton is from a brindle x fawn breeding, and TImber is from a harl x harl breeding. So, even these "off" colors DO come from breeding FOR standard colors. I'll be getting more pictures of Timber tomorrow and will post her own thread. As for this one, it's for Braxton now. :smile:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I love all the pictures! Braxton is so cute and so is Timber!


----------

